# Similar Lines/Points in Experience Certificate



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I have got experience letters for roles and responsibilities from my previous employers. But unfortunately all of my letters look almost same as I have sent them the roles and responsibility by writing it myself and most of them are having same wordings and lines. 

I have a doubt here will CIC reject my application by stating reason how is it possible that all of my previous employers providing the similar sort of wording for Roles and Responsibilities. 

I have shown the experience letters to two my Canada friends who are settled in Canada after getting PR. They raised this concern .


Please clear my doubt. I hope my question is clear.


Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask the employers to write a new letter, based on your job description and to ignore what you have sent them.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have already got the hard copy of roles and responsibilities with me. checked with employer they are quite reluctant to provide the certificate again.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

One of my previous employer refused to provide reference letter as its not part of their policies. In this case, do I have any alternative? I heard somewhere that a notarized reference from a manager / colleague would work.. Would someone please throw some light on it. Thanks


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> One of my previous employer refused to provide reference letter as its not part of their policies. In this case, do I have any alternative? I heard somewhere that a notarized reference from a manager / colleague would work.. Would someone please throw some light on it. Thanks



CIC prefers Company letter head. But if they are not providing . Have the same written on the mail. Put an enclosure by saying company refused to provide the exp. letter. hence got it done from my manager. Attach visiting card of your manager as well. i Hope this will help you out. Dont forget to notarize the exp. letters.


Thanks,
Zizy


----------

